# Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)



## Saiyu (27. Juli 2016)

*Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Hallo zusammen,

*Edit: Bisher hat sich das Huawei P9 Lite als günstiges und umfangreiches Gerät empfohlen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Preisbereich von 400 auf max 300 gesenkt, so kann meiner Meinung nach ein besserer Bereich miteinander Verglichen werden ^^. Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand seine Eindrücke und/oder andere Vorschläge kundtun würde ^^*

wie bei jeder teuren Elektroanschaffung frage ich euch mal wieder nach eurer Meinung . 
Wie immer lasse ich mir oft Wochen/Monate vor dem Kauf Zeit und Informiere mich zuvor umfassend über die möglichen Produkte. Grund für diesen Thread ist dass ich in geraumer Zeit einen Ersatz für mein Moto G (1. Generation  ) suche. Ich würde mich also über Vorschläge freuen die sich an meinen Kriterien orientieren damit ich diese dann näher in Augenschein nehmen kann.

Im Grunde bin ich mit meinem "old-Moto G" noch zufrieden, der Akku hält immer noch lang, gutes Bild, guter Kopfhörer Sound usw, aber bei Spielen/Surfen/Videos schauen merke ich oft dass es einfach "langsamer" ist als ich gerne hätte. Ich bin dabei niemand der 24/7 am Handy hängt oder mit 545201 Apps gleichzeitig hantiert, doch ich würde mir gerne wieder ein Handy zulegen welches mir Jahre lang problemlos Freude bereitet . Ich nutze mein Handy täglich für WhatsApp oder zum Telefonieren, aber es muss auch mal zum Spielen herhalten wenn ich auf einen Zug warte oder ähnliches. Fotos werden natürlich auch hier und da geschossen und Musik läuft eigentlich den ganzen Tag wenn ich unterwegs bin (solange es der Akku + Powerbank denn zulassen, was beim Moto G gar kein Problem ist ^^)

*Meine Kriterien wären folgende:*
- Preis bis max. 300 (vorher 400) €
- Android!
- max. 5,5"
- Keine Netzbindung (würde gerne einfach meine SIM benutzen )
- Lang haltender Akku (bei nicht intensiver Nutzung - Sprich nur WhatsApp) wünschenswert
- Schönes Musikerlebnis via Klinke und Bluetooth
- Full-HD-Auflösung reicht mir
- Geschossene Fotos sollten zumindest erkennbar sein xD
- Rooten oder sowas habe ich nicht vor
- Kein "Curved"-Handy
- Kein Hochglanzgehäuse
- 1 Sim Karte reicht mir
- ab 16 GB Speicher

Was den Speicher angeht bin ich recht anspruchslos, bei meinem Moto G reichten mir 10GB locker da ich nur wenige APPs und "viel" Musik drauf habe, da gebe ich also einfach 16GB als min an. Sollte dies gegeben sein muss auch keine Speichererweiterung vorhanden sein ^^

Der Akku muss nicht unbedingt wechselbar sein, bisher klappte es (bei Handys von Freunden usw) auch immer locker bei festverbautem Akku selbst. (nach Garantie, vorher würde ich auch einige Zeit zum Akkutausch aufs Handy verzichten können wenn es eben sein muss)

Da ich mir gern auch "etwas exotischere" Handys anschaue wollte ich auch mal direkt nach eurer Meinung zu folgenden Handys fragen:

- OnePlus 3 (bisher mein Favorit)
- Xiaomi MI 5
- BQ Aquaris X5 Plus

*Gedanken:*
- Bin unsicher wegen AMOLED-Langlebigkeit trotz super tollem Schwarz...
- Ich mag eigentlich schwarze Handys lieber
- BQ wirbt mit extra Audio-Qualität?
-  schnelles Laden bei OP3 und Mi 5 und weniger wärme bei OP3 klingen sehr nett...
- Bringen 6GB RAM am Handy was? o.O

Würde mich über Antworten und Begründungen freuen 

Lieben Gruß
Saiyu


----------



## Nuallan (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Habe auch noch das erste Moto G, und würde es am liebsten für immer behalten. Merke aber auch, dass ihm mittlerweile langsam die Puste ausgeht. Werde es jetzt gegen ein Honor 5C tauschen. Das kannst du dir ja mal angucken falls du es nicht eh schon kennst. Kostet 199€ und ist sozusagen der Nachfolger vom unserem alten Moto G was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht. Für mich unschlagbar. Das OnePlus 3 z.B. spielt natürlich in einer anderen Liga, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass mir das im Alltag überhaupt auffallen würde und den Preis rechtfertigt.

Was problematisch werden könnte bei einigen Smartphones, ist die Bloatware. Beim Honor 5C soll es recht viel sein. Ich roote und flashe was das Zeug hält (sobald es für das Phone was gibt), also ist mir das ziemlich egal, weil ich alles löschen kann. Wenn du das aber nicht vor hast, solltest du das vielleicht in die Kaufentscheidung mit einbeziehen. Das würde dann z.B. wieder für das OnePlus 3 sprechen, was ja als eines der wenigen Teile von Haus aus "clean" ist.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Das OP3 lädt nur mit dem Hersteller-NT im Schnelllade-Modus, weil die Steuerung zu gunsten eines leichteren Handys dorthin ausgelagert wurde.
Am Autodadapter / Powerbank dürfte es deutlich langsamer laden. Dazu ist die Akku-Kapazität im Verhältnis zum OP2 gesunken. (das war dort die herausragende Eigenschaft - Ein Akku im Kapazitätsbereich von Tablets)
Sonst ist es ohne Tadel.

Die Motos waren und sind recht robuste Geräte. Ich weiß nicht, ob du mit einem China-Hersteller wieder dorthin kommst.
Das Samsung meiner Frau sieht nach nur 2 Jahren aus wie die Sau... (ist "sogar" aus Korea glaube ich)

Von daher denke ich, dass das AMOLED länger durchhält, als das Handygehäuse  .

Zu den anderen Modellen weiß ich nichts,
gute und fundierte Tests gibts aber auf Notebookcheck.com (in deutsch).
Einfach Gerät in die Suche oben rechts eintippen.


----------



## Aveonik (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Hello,

wenn ich mir deinen Artikel so durchlese benötigst du ja nicht wirklich die High-End Smartphone ausstattung, würde dich daher mal so in richtung Honor 5X z.b. schicken, meiner Meinung nach sind die Preis/Leistung momentan am besten.
Honor 5X Smartphone (5,5 Zoll (14 cm) Touch-Display, 16 GB interner Speicher, Android 5.1) silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das One3 ist sicher auch ein gutes Preis/Leistungs ding..aber man muss halt entscheiden ob man die Leistung überhaupt braucht. ^^

Ich hab momentan das Xiaomi Mi5 ( Pro - 128 version ) Akku lade ich jede zweite nacht auf im normalbetrieb ( außer ich war fangen  ).
Bin super zufrieden mit dem Handy, allerdings ohne Custom EU Rom raufspielen bin ich mir nicht sicher obs mir auf dauer gefallen hätte. Englisches Interface war dann stellen weise mühsam weil äöü nicht angezeigt wurden in Chats und so weils in der Schriftart nicht vorhanden waren.
Ich komm aber fast mit jedem Handy gleichlang aus..ich weis nicht, meiner meinung nach nehmen sich die Dinger kaum noch was in Akku laufzeit ( galaxy s5 und lg g3 hab ich ebenfalls am laufen und komm mit denen ziemlich genauso lange aus )

Zu Audio kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen..ich geb mich mit Stereo-In-Ear stöpseln zufrieden und die klingen meiner Meinung nach bei allen 3 oben genannten Handys gleich..hängt mehr von den Stöpseln ab als vom Handy oder nicht ?


LG


----------



## Nuallan (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Warum das Honor 5X? Das 5C ist günstiger, neuer und in fast jeder Hinsicht besser:

Quick comparison: Honor 5C versus Honor 5X | Android Central


----------



## Saiyu (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Ich danke schon einmal für die schnellen und nützlichen Antworten 

@ Nuallan

Tatsächlich ist das Honor 5C (5X) bisher komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mir die beiden Modelle mal genauer anschauen bzw. Honor allgemein da ich die noch nicht kenne . Scheint laut ersten Berichten ja wirklich wieder so ein P/L Tipp zu sein wie du bereits sagtest. Freut mich! Selbst falls es letztendliches nicht meins werden sollte (wird sich in den nächsten Wochen dann ja zeigen) ist es immer gut solch ein Handy zu kennen welches man Geschwistern usw empfehlen kann. Wie bereits auch erwähnt wurde scheint das 5C dabei das neuere zu sein (Android 6 statt 5.1 dafür aber minimal kleiner aber + NFC). 

@ Aveonik

Stimmt, eigentlich bräuchte ich kein High-End Gerät. Doch lieber etwas über dimensionieren als nächstes Jahr wieder das Bedürfnis nach einem neuen zu haben denke ich . Danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Xiaomi. Da ich nicht wirklich vor habe zu Rooten usw. bzw. mich da auch nicht genau auskenne, wäre es für mich wahrscheinlich mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden. Allerdings dachte ich dass man die Sprachpakete auch irgendwie via APK usw laden kann oder über ein Update? Oder ist ein Rooten dabei zwingend erforderlich? Weil auch wenn ich im Englischen nicht unbedingt untergehen würde kann es dann beim schnellen bedienen des Handys oder beim genaueren Einstellen dann doch schon mal schwierig werden denke ich ^^°. 
Wegen dem Sound: Klar kommt es ganz stark auf die Kopfhörer an . Aber ich hatte es bei anderen Handys zum teil dass manche nur sehr sehr leise Musik abspielten, manche wirklich "nur" Höhen von sich gaben usw. Darum dachte ich es wäre kein schlechtes Kriterium ^^. P.S. Dem Fangen hält wohl kein Akku stand 

@ Cinnayum

Schade dass der Akku beim OP3 geschrumpft wurde. Aber gut zu wissen dass das Laden dann abhängig von der Situation ist, auch wenn in den meisten Fällen dann das Hersteller-NT zum Einsatz kommt . Die Langlebigkeit von Elektrogeräten ist ja meist eher selten gegeben, dass manche Handygehäuse dabei allerdings noch Abnutz-Freundlicher sind habe ich auch schon öfter gehört/gesehen xD. Übrigens danke ich für den Link . Was das AMOLED angeht habe ich halt schon ein paar Bilder gesehen auf denen sich Menüs "eingebrannt" haben bzw man diese eben sehen konnte obwohl etwas anderes gezeigt wurde. Natürlich weiß man nicht wie die Nutzer mit dem Handy umgegangen sind (24h-30Tage am Stück Display an und nichts gedrückt?^^) aber abwägen muss man da natürlich trotzdem 

_______


Ganz klar wäre das OP3 die "Sichere" Variante mit dem ich erst mal alles machen könnte und wahrscheinlich auch bis zum Tode des Handys. Nur das Display lässt mich halt etwas Stutzen (auch wenn das Gerät womöglich gar nicht so lange halten würde wie so schön gesagt wurde  )
Das Honor 5C wäre ein "Moto G" der Neuzeit wenn man so will. Gefällt mir sehr gut, der Preis ist Top, die Leistung gut, wäre also bisher mein neuer "Upgrade" Favorit. Bleibt eben nur die Frage wie lange man dann "up to date" ist bzw wann es dann wieder lahmt und einem zu langsam ist . Die Werte die sich da Lesen reichen mir jedenfalls. Klingt schon mal vielversprechend.
Aber da Huawei empfehlen wurde: Wie sieht es da mit den P9 Lite aus?

Natürlich freue ich mich auch über weitere Empfehlungen oder Bedenken oder what ever ^^


----------



## Nuallan (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Das Honor 5C ist ein etwas abgespecktes P9 Lite. Ihm fehlt der Fingerabdruckssensor, es hat nur 2GB statt 3GB RAM und das Material vom Gehäuse ist beim 5C wohl auch nicht ganz so hochwertig. Außerdem hat nur das P9 Lite Dual-Blitzlicht. Beide haben aber z.B. denselben neuen Chipsatz, und damit auch fast (wegen dem RAM) dieselbe Lebensdauer. Das P9 Lite kostet im Moment nur noch 265€, und wird damit echt interessant, vor allem wegen den 3GB. Verdammt, eigentlich hatte ich mich schon entscheiden, aber jetzt tendiere ich doch eher zum P9 Lite..  Mit beiden wird man aber definitiv nix falsch machen. 70€ Unterschied sind in der Preisklasse nicht wenig Geld, aber wenn man das auf ein paar Jahre rechnet.. Leider stimmen viele Vergleichstabellen im Netz nicht, aber das hier gibt einen guten Überblick:

Sony Xperia XA & Honor 5C im Test - ComputerBase

Edit: Das LG G5 verkauft sich scheinbar schlecht und ist deswegen schon ab 430€ zu haben. Ist natürlich eine ganz andere Preisklasse, aber das Teil spielt oben mit und wäre auch eine Option falls du mehr ausgeben willst. Schon erschreckend wie schnell die Preise von solchen Flaggschiffen mittlerweile fallen.

Quartalszahlen: LGs Flaggschiff-Smartphone G5 verkauft sich schlecht - ComputerBase


----------



## Saiyu (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Hm ja dass Problem ist halt wenn man eh bei 250-300€ ist gibt es wieder einige Optionen. Das LG G3 ist in der 32 GB Version auch ca 269 teuer und hat ja nun auch ein update auf  Android 6.0. OnePlus X liegt bei 240 usw. 
Ist also echt schwierig da selbst P/L kracher wie das Honor 5C konkurenz zu haben scheinen 
Bei dem P9 lite gefällt mir natürlich das Gehäuse sehr gut, da steht das Honor 5C hinten an ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Ich würde mir das Redmi mal ansehen: Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro 3GB/32GB Dual SIM Silver

Wenn man immer das neueste ROM will muss man aber mal gucken, was die Foren so bieten. Xiaomi bringt zwar Updates, aber zumindest für mein auschließlich in China vertriebenes Handy gibt es da dann doch ein paar Besonderheiten wie chinesische Update Server oder Auslieferung ohne Google Play. 

Für 200€ bekommst du aber einen richtig dicken Akku und einen potenten Prozessor. 5,5" ist auch eine schöne größe wenn man ein kompaktes Multimedia-Smartphone für die Hosentasche sucht.

Ein Handy mit ausschließlich A53-Kernen würde ich mir nicht antun. 
Durch einen Bug in meinem Rom hatte ich einen Abend lang 4x A53 + 1x A72. 
Die A53 waren völlig überfordert, der A72 dadurch permanent unter Last und Spielen kaun möglich. 
Die Taktraren auf dem Kirin sind zwar ein Stück höher, aber zum Spielen würde ich mindestens zum SD650 greifen.


@Aveonik Chinahandys sind einfach cool


----------



## Saiyu (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

@ tsd560ti

Na das Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro sieht auch sehr gut aus. Vor allem ein 4000er Akku? Krass! ^^
Einzig das Rooten/ die China extra Bedingungen halten mich bei dem Handy ab. Wer sich damit auskennt usw hat damit aber sicher ein super Gerät 
Danke auf jedenfall für den Tipp!

Habe gesehen gibt es für 190 gar bei Amazon o.O

Wie sieht es denn bei dem Handy mit der Mobilnetz Unterstützung aus? Habe was von "Einschränkungen" bei beim Xiaomi MI5 gelesen, denke die gibts dabei auch?
Nutze da das o2 Netz was mir vielleicht Probleme machen könnte.


----------



## blautemple (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Das 800er Band wird halt nicht unterstützt, gerade im ländlichen Raum die wichtigste Frequenz.


----------



## Nuallan (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*



Saiyu schrieb:


> Hm ja dass Problem ist halt wenn man eh bei 250-300€ ist gibt es wieder einige Optionen. Das LG G3 ist in der 32 GB Version auch ca 269 teuer und hat ja nun auch ein update auf Android 6.0. OnePlus X liegt bei 240 usw.
> Ist also echt schwierig da selbst P/L kracher wie das Honor 5C konkurenz zu haben scheinen



Ja, ältere Modelle sind natürlich auch immer eine Option. Man muss sich wahrscheinlich echt einen festen Preisrahmen setzen, sonst sagt man immer: "Oh, nur 50€ mehr und ich krieg schon das und das.." 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Chinahandys sind einfach cool



Jein. Die blenden gerne mit ihrer Hardware, aber scheitern meist an der Software & umständlicher Garantie-Abwicklung. Du sagst es ja selbst "Durch einen Bug in meinem ROM.." Ich sehe das eher als Spielzeug für risikofreudige Leute, die gerne viel rumbasteln. Und der TE ist scheinbar nicht so ein Hardcore-User. Spätestens seit es in Europa gute 200€-Smartphones gibt, lohnen die China-Handys mMn kaum noch.



Saiyu schrieb:


> Habe gesehen gibt es für 190 gar bei Amazon o.O



Die für 200€ ist die 2GB-Version. Es gibt noch eine mit 3GB.



Saiyu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei dem Handy mit der Mobilnetz Unterstützung aus? Habe was von "Einschränkungen" bei beim Xiaomi MI5 gelesen, denke die gibts dabei auch?
> Nutze da das o2 Netz was mir vielleicht Probleme machen könnte.



Die Xiaomi-Teile unterstützen nicht das in Deutschland wichtige LTE Band 20 (800MHz). Das ist für viele Leute schon ein K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## Saiyu (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

@ Nuallan

Ah stimmt wegen der 16 GB version ^^

Und nochmals Ja - ich bin kein Hardcore-Handy-User  Ansonsten würde ich denke ich auch rumspielen und probieren. Beim PC sieht es da anders aus, da wird getüftelt bis es eben klappt xD. Aber dafür ist mir ein Handy nicht wichtig genug x)

Leider weiß ich gar nicht genau wie sehr ich aufs 800er Netz angewiesen bin, aber da ich oft in ländlichen Gegenden unterwegs bin... ist es eher unpassend dann im schlimmsten Fall einfach nirgends Empfang zu haben^^°
Das Ganze ist dann auch Bauart-Bedingt, ja?

Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf das P9 Lite eingeschossen. Die Optik in schwarz (auch wenn es die Standardfarbe ist) gefällt mir einfach sehr. Wäre also im Preisbereich 270 € +-10 je nach Tag/Kaufzeitpunkt denke ich, was für mich bei einem gedachten Max-Preis von 400 ne super Option scheint^^


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Ich sehe das Problem eher in dem *gute* 200€ Smartphones. 

Man kann um 200-300€ die Einsteigerserien wie ein P9-Lite bekommen, aber ein A53-Octa ist einfach ein ziemlich müder Vertreter, verglichen mit den Flagschiffen aus Fernost, die um 250€ schon ordentlich Power bieten, von Xiaomis konkurrenzlos riesigen Akkus ganz zu schweigen.

Der Weg zum normalen ROM ist schnell gemacht:
-Bootloader via Tool entsperren
-TWRP via Tool oder 1 Zeile Fastboot installieren
-CustomROM nach Wahl herunterladen und installieren

Das dauert maximal eine Stunde, dann läuft die Mühle anstatt zu schleichen. 
Der Bug trat auf, als ich das ROM dann gerootet und mit KernelAdiutor in das Temperatur-Management vom Prozessor eingegriffen hab, sonst gabs da bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Saiyu (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

@ tsd560ti 

Klingt auf jedenfall nicht sooo schwierig. Und da man heute ja alles irgendwann irgendwo im Internet findet könnte ich das sicher auch hinbekommen. Doch leider würde ja das 800er Netz-Problem bleiben. Aber klar, wenn ich darauf verzichten könnte und zum selben Preis ein besseres Handy bekommen könnte würde ich es nehmen . Und so schlecht sieht es nicht aus, dazu dieser Akku... ... 

Also allgemein würde ich mich jetzt bei ca 270 € befinden wenn ich dass Huawei P9 lite wähle. 

Der selbe Preis wäre für ein LG G3 mit 32gb fällig. Wie sehen da die Meinungen aus? (Android 6.0 update gibt es ja dafür)
Ist der Quad unterschied zum Octa spürbar bei der normalen Bedienung?
Vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit BQ zwecks des neu erscheinenden 5X Plus?
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere (geheim-) Tipps?


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Quad und Octa ist nicht alles, die Kerne des SD801 im G3 dürften eine Ecke stärker sein als die des P9-L. 

Trotzdem schon eine alte Bude und wenn du es jetzt kaufst nützt dir das jetzige Upgrade nichts, wenn 7.0 Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## Saiyu (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Stimmt. Der Quad vom G3 liegt bei 4x2.5 Ghz. Der Octa des P9-Lite bei 4x2,2 + 4x 1,7. Aber merkt man den Unterschied? Ich nehme mal einfach an es ist ähnlich wie beim PC, sprich wenn ein Programm nicht alle Kerne nutzt merkt man den Unterschied nicht solange man nicht viel verschiedenes gleichzeitig offen hat und so 

Hatte das 6er Android erwähnt da es bei dem LG G3 angeblich vor dem 6er Probleme gab, die nun aber verschwunden sein sollen.
Bzw wären dann beide Androids auf dem selben Stand und dadurch vielleicht besser vergleichbar. Ob das P9-Lite dann das 7er bekommt (oder ich es brauche ^^) weiß ich ja auch gar nicht 
Aber das G3 ist älter, da geb ich gerne recht.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Alte Technik (28nm) in Verbindung mit hoher Last (1440p) dürfte als Konsequenz den Akku recht fix abnippeln lassen.

Ganz Recht, es ist wie bei PCs. 
Versuche mal einen Core2Quad @2,5Ghz mit einem AMD FX 8150 @1,7/2,2Ghz zu vergleichen. Unterschiedliche Kernanzahl, unterschiedliche Taktraten, unterschiedliche Architekturen (und IPC).  Da kann man schlecht etwas rauf und runter rechnen. 

Ich würde einfach ausprobieren ob alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit läuft und das Gerät dann im Laden kaufen wenn es passt. 
Ansonsten müssten wir mal auf jemanden mit einem ähnlichen/dem gleichen Prozessor warten, der mal seine Erfahrungen mit deinen Ansprüchen vergleichen kann.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*



Saiyu schrieb:


> @ tsd560ti
> 
> Na das Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro sieht auch sehr gut aus. Vor allem ein 4000er Akku? Krass! ^^
> Einzig das Rooten/ die China extra Bedingungen halten mich bei dem Handy ab. Wer sich damit auskennt usw hat damit aber sicher ein super Gerät
> ...


Ich hab besagtes Handy, sogar noch mit Stock Rom da ich seit Wochen zu faul zum flashen bin  bin super zufrieden, mein Anbieter (Congster) bietet sowieso kein LTE, daher war das für mich kein Kaufkriterium. Von dem Handy kommt allerdings bald eine Special Edition für den Taiwanesischen Markt mit LTE Band 20. Eventuell lässt sich dieses sogar auf dem normalen Handy aktivieren.
Das ist jedoch Spekulation und basteln willst du ja eh nicht.
Die Akku Laufzeit und das Wertigkeitsgefühl, sowie die Performance sind definitiv in der Preisklasse eine Wucht.

Edit: Meine Global Stable welche Standardmäßig installiert war, hat auch keine Probleme mit Äöü oder sonstigem. Tippe den Text gerade von dem Handy.


----------



## Saiyu (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone bis 400 €*

Ah alles klar, danke für die Erläuterung.

Nun ich denke "meinen Ansprüchen" würde es so oder so genügen da ich ja recht "anspruchslos" bin, sprich kein Vielnutzer bzw. einfach kein High-End Gerät ausnutzen könnte. Ich denke daher die Wahl passt bisher ganz gut . Aber man versucht natürlich immer "das Beste" für sein Geld zu bekommen und ab und an gibt es ja wirklich super Tipps auf die man selbst nicht gekommen wäre. Aber bezüglich des G3 ist der Hinweis mit dem Akku natürlich Interessant. Klar... 28nm Fertigung und höhere Auflösung + größeres Display dürfte den Akku schneller leer fressen , gar nicht dran gedacht 

Wie handhabst du das denn tsd560ti? Hast du mehrere Handys oder hast du einfach das Glück das 800er Netz gar nicht zu benötigen wenn ich fragen darf? 

Wie bereits erwähnt liegt die Wahl bisher bei dem P9-Lite. Aber es vergeht ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Kauf, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Einwände oder Vorschläge ^^
Würde mich auch freuen wenn P9-Lite Nutzer antworten könnten, vielleicht kennen die ja Makel die man sonst nirgends liest . Im Sinne von "Wenn du x y brauchst oder nutzt ist das p9 lite nichts für dich..." oder ähnlich.

Edit:
Klingt Interessant fipS09 
Ich weiß halt nicht so genau inwieweit mich das "China-Handy" dann beeinträchtigen würde. Dass die Qualität mittlerweile sehr gut ist und die Hardware eh gar besser habe ich schon mehrfach gesehen/gehört. Und der Preis ist natürlich Top. Nur das Basteln... beim Handy... hmmm ich glaube davon werde ich kein Freund


----------



## Aveonik (1. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Hello,

kurze Erklärung zu dem Band 20 / 800er Netz, das ist nur dann ein Problem wenn du LTE ( 4g ) unbedingt brauchst. Ich hab kein LTE bei mir im Vetrag, weil die normale 3G verbindung ohnehin für alles reicht, und bei den meisten Verträgen ( kann hier nur von .AT sprechen sorry ) ist die geschwindigkeit vom LTE band sowieso auf 30mbit begrenzt und unterscheidet sich daher kaum von den 21mbit bei der 3G verbindung.
Darum hab ich für mich kein Problem mit dem Xiaomi und dem fehlenden Band20. Wohne ebenfalls im ländlichen Raum.
Anmerkung: Das heißt nicht das du dann KEINEN Empfang hast, lediglich keinen 4G empfang..normales Telefon und 3G internet geht weiterhin.

Anleitungen zum ändern der Roms gibt es wirklich genug, und zum beispiel der import-händler trading-shenzen hat glaub ich sogar für alle seine Xiaomi angebote eine Anleitung, bzw. wenn verfügbar, verschicken sie die Handys auf wunsch schon mit dem EU-Rom.

Zum G3 kann ich nur sagen das ich nach wie vor finde es ist ein echt geniales Handy..das Display ist zwar etwas übertrieben hochauflösend und könnte sicher Akkusparen wenn sie das nicht getan hätten, aber trotzdem hält es gut durch. Ich hatte es vor meinem Mi5 und hab es nun an meinem Vater weitervermacht, der kommt 3 Tage mit dem Akku durch und es lahmt auch noch nicht rum. Zu Andro 6.0 unterstützung kann ich nichts sagen, mein G3 wurde verbastelt so wie mein Mi5 und hat daher ein Custom-Rom drauf. ^^

LG


----------



## Polyethylen (1. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Ich denke bei der LTE800 Problematik ist eher die Netzabdeckung von Bedeutung, welche von 3G extrem schlecht gegenüber der LTE-Abdeckung ist. Und ich denke mal kein Anbieter wird mehr in 3G investieren. Für unseren Ortskern wurde vor einer Weile LTE ausgebaut, 3G sucht man aber weiterhin vergeblich (ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig, anstatt in veraltete Technologie zu investieren)
Wenn man sich hier z.B. die Verfügbarkeitskarte der Telekom Breitbandausbau – Internet über Vectoring, VDSL, FTTH und DSL | Telekom ansieht, dann versteht man was ich meine. 
Du hast natürlich auch mit den Handys die Band 20 nicht unterstützen trotzdem LTE-Empfang, aber nur auf 1800/2600MHz, bei der Telekom sind das die 150 und 300Mbit Abdeckungen.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

LTE Empfang hatte ich in der Tat recht selten mit meinem Xiaomi, aber H+ reicht von der Übertragunsrate für mich dicke aus. Surfen oder YouTube 360p klappt recht gut. 

Hier nochmal ein Link zum Redmi mit Global-ROM: Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 PRO - Snapdragon 650 - Fingerabdrucksensor


Bei oppomart noch mal reingeschaut, da gibts meins gerade reduziert:*** Xiaomi Max - 6.44 inch Screen Android Phablet[/url]

Die Größe dürfte aber doch etwas zu viel für deine Vorstellungen sein


----------



## Saiyu (1. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

@ Aveonik

Danke für die Erklärung, hatte das mit dem 800er Netz anders verstanden, sprich dass dann eben kein Netz vorhanden wäre. Da ich auf G4 verzuchetn kann bzw mir das h+ welches ich eh zum größten Teil habe reicht, werden diese Handys natürlich doch wieder Attraktiv  

Bei dem G3 gefällt mir das Design irgendwie. Das Flache des 9p lite aber auch... 


@ Polyethylen

Stimmt, die G4 Abdeckung ist weit verbreiteter als die G3 wie ich auf der Karte sehe. Ist sicher nicht schlecht wenn dann auf die neue Technologie aufgebaut wird und man nicht immer hinterherhinkt. Die Telekomabdeckung wäre für mich dann ja nur interessant wenn ich eben als 2. Sim solche eine wählen würde nehme ich an ^^

@tsd560ti

Danke für die beiden Links.
Das Xiaomi ist für mich in der Tat etwas zu groß, ist ja schon "fast" ein Tablet XD
Der Rest ist natürlich Top, vor allem auch der 4850er Akku ^^(den man bei der Größe dann wahrscheinlich auch braucht)


----------



## tsd560ti (1. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Der Akku hält (von 100 auf 20%) bei mir fast immer 7,5Stunden Betriebszeit mit angeschaltetem Bildschirm durch. 
Wenn man durchspielt sind je nach Helligkeit 4-8h zu erwarten,  Videos mit geringerer Helligkeit kann man 16-20 Stunden durchgucken.

Das Redmi wird da auch nicht deutlich von abweichen, etwas kleinerer Prozessor, Bildschirm und auch Akku letztendlich.


----------



## Saiyu (4. August 2016)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

@ tsd560ti

Die genannten Werte scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein, wobei diese natürlich bei jedem Nutzer / Einstellungen / Apps usw abweichen können 

Wie sieht denn das genau aus... wenn man sich z. B. ein Redmi 3 Pro mit EU ROM bestellt, bzw angegeben wird dass man auch Deutsch einstellen kann, lässt sich dieses dann Bedienen wie übliche Handys aus Deutschland oder muss man dann z. B. beim Updaten (z. B. Android 5 auf 6 wenn möglich) immer irgendwas beachten? Wie sieht es beim "zurücksetzen" aus falls sich ein Handy mal komplett aufhängt oder nicht mehr ordentlich startet? Muss man dann auch die Rom neu laden? Oder verhält es sich mit Rom´s wie mit einem BIOS und bleibt dann einfach wie nach dem ändern der Rom? Lassen sich Ersatzteile auch hierzulande beziehen (z. B. andere Case / Backcover usw) oder dann nur direkt aus China? ^^

Ich denke ein China-Handy wirds nun auf jedenfall, nur die Frage ob es ein "fremdes" oder ein in Deutschland erhältliches wie z. B. P9 Lite wird 
Preis/Leistung ist natürlich bei den fremden super, aber Bequemlichkeit/Sicherheit bei den typischen eher gegeben.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Es verhält sich wie mit Windows, entweder spielst du es neu auf oder kannst es über das Betriebssystem selbst resetten, die alte ROM kann das Handy nicht wiederherstellen ohne das du sie selbst installierst. 
Hülle konnte ich für mein Handy Problemlos über Amazon DE bestellen. Nutze übrigens ebenfalls das Redmi Note 3 Pro.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Android Smartphone nun bis 300 € (vorher 400)*

Du solltest nur drauf achten wenn du es gekauft hast gleich die originale Rom vom Hersteller zu flashen. 
Ein paar Shops hauen da irgendwelche Roms drauf die man nicht verwenden sollte.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------

